# NFS: /etc/init.d/nfs: line 42:   719 Killed

## turtles

When I start nfs I get an error:

```
/etc/init.d/nfs start

 * Service nfs starting

 * Exporting NFS directories ...

exportfs: No options for /usr/portage host: suggest host(sync) to avoid warning

exportfs: /etc/exports [2]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "host:/usr/portage".

  Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x

exportfs: host has non-inet addr

exportfs: host has non-inet addr

exportfs: /etc/exports [2]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "*:/usr/portage".

  Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x

exportfs: No options for /usr/portage/distfiles host: suggest host(sync) to avoid warning

exportfs: /etc/exports [3]: Neither 'subtree_check' or 'no_subtree_check' specified for export "host:/usr/portage/distfiles".

  Assuming default behaviour ('no_subtree_check').

  NOTE: this default has changed since nfs-utils version 1.0.x

/etc/init.d/nfs: line 42:   719 Killed                  ${exportfs} -r                         [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS mountd ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon ...                                                                     [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS smnotify ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * ERROR:  nfs failed to start

```

I have tried removing everything from /etc/exports

and re emerging nfs-utils with --noconfmem

any other ideas?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post /etc/exports.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## turtles

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

#*(rw,async,all_squash)/ *(async)

/home/turtle/Pictures/ *(rw,subtree_check,async,all_squash,insecure)

/home/turtle/Music/ *(subtree_check,rw,async,all_squash,insecure)

/home/turtle/Desktop/thinkdoc/ *(subtree_check,rw,async,all_squash)

/usr/portage host *(ro,insecure,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)

/usr/portage/distfiles host *(rw,no_subtree_check,insecure,no_root_squash)

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ok, you have issues with that file. When comparing it to mine (which works), the asterisk is supposed to be a numerical IP address. For reference, here is mine:

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/root/Desktop/Seeds 192.168.0.130(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)

/ 192.168.0.130(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw) 192.168.0.127(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)

/mnt/winXP 192.168.0.130(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw) 192.168.0.127(async,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash,rw)
```

I assume that this will also work if you use host names, as long as all the hosts are listed in /etc/hosts, vis a vis:

```
# Host names and IP addresses added by Pappy

192.168.0.100 pappy-lap

192.168.0.110 fred-v

192.168.0.125 wilma

192.168.0.127 bam-bam

192.168.0.130 core-too

```

However, I have not tried this method personally to see if it works. My assumption is that it will, since ssh and other packages on my machine work when using the listed names.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## turtles

I would like everything on my 192.168 network to read the directories.

I tried this:

```
# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

#*(rw,async,all_squash)/ *(async)

/home/turtle/Pictures/ 192.168.0.0/24(rw,subtree_check,async,all_squash,insecure)

/home/turtle/Music/ 192.168.0.0/24(subtree_check,rw,async,all_squash,insecure)

/home/turtle/Desktop/thinkdoc/ 192.168.0.0/24(subtree_check,rw,async,all_squash)

/usr/portage host 192.168.0.0/24(ro,insecure,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)

/usr/portage/distfiles host 192.168.0.0/24(rw,no_subtree_check,insecure,no_root_squash)

```

Same result:

```
etc/init.d/nfs: line 42:   388 Killed                  ${exportfs} -r                         [ !! ]

```

----------

## turtles

Bump

I still dont see what I am missing getting NFS working.

I re-emerged NFS and am just trying to get it to export to on host on my 192.168 network to no avail I get the same error.

Thanks for any Ideas

EDIT

seems to be a kernel issue

recompiling will post back later

----------

## richard.scott

Check the NFS settings in your kernel.

Make sure that "File Systems -> Network File System -> Register local RPC services via rpcbind v4" is off

Otherwise known as CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Have you emerged autofs as well? If so, post your /etc/auto.master file. If that doesn't exist, see if /etc/autofs/ exists. If neither exist, then you have to emerge autofs. NFS only puts the files out on the net. Autofs actually mounts the NFS shares.

Once you get autofs emerged, we can go from there.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## richard.scott

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> ... Autofs actually mounts the NFS shares.
> 
> Once you get autofs emerged, we can go from there.

 

Um... doesn't this need to be on the client machine, not the NFS server?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I put it on all my machines. I want to be able to share files from all to all. I have one machine dedicated to distfiles. I have another that is my rsync server. Then I have this machine, which has access to every drive on every computer on my LAN (five personal systems, two roomie systems). True, I have to use samba to access the Windozers, but the point remains.

The machines that are to access the shares have to have autofs. The machines offering them have to have NFS. If you wish, you can run with both. 

So, yes, but there has been no discussion of autofs and you can't have NFS without autofs. You can have NFS working just fine, but still not get the shares if autofs isn't right.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## richard.scott

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> The machines that are to access the shares have to have autofs.

 

Actually, you can mount an NFS share without installing autofs   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> ...you can't have NFS without autofs...

 

You don't need autofs to get NFS to work.

You need autofs if you want to automatically mount your shares when you cd into a directory, but to actually get NFS to work you don't need it.

Alternatives to AutoFS are to put entries in your /etc/fstab to automatically mount nfs shares on boot or you can run the mount command by hand:

mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/home/directory /home/user

HTH.

Rich

----------

## turtles

It was a Kernel issue.

NFS now starts without errors.

Perhaps I should run make oldconfig when updating the kernel.

Still not ure if 192.168.0.0/24 and 192.168.* are the same thing, I'll report back on that when I am back on my regular network..

According to the man page it should take * as a wild card.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Ah, the old kernel issues. I should have guessed. Anyway, glad to read you're up and running. Please add <solved> to the title.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

